# Rice in Guantanamo closure appeal



## RackMaster (Dec 21, 2007)

> * Rice in Guantanamo closure appeal
> US Secretary of State Condoleezza Rice has urged countries that have nationals who are inmates at Guantanamo Bay to help the US close the detention centre.*
> 
> She told the BBC that such countries could guarantee the "bad people" held there would not be a danger if freed.
> ...



This is a great idea as long as it is agreed that they are to be held in Max Security facilities and forever, or perhaps in countries that have the death penalty, they could save a few dimes. ;)


----------

